# Google 'Gravely Disappointed' With California's New Rules for Self-Driving Cars



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

http://recode.net/2015/12/16/google...-californias-new-rules-for-self-driving-cars/

The first-ever regulations for self-driving cars rolled out of California on Wednesday - and Google is very displeased.

After putting out ground rules for the testing of autonomous vehicles last year, California's Department of Motor Vehicles issued draft rules for the actual deployment of the cars this morning. Some rules, like requiring manufacturers to receive certification and pass certain cyber security thresholds, were expected.

But the surprise - and the big snag for Google - is that the rules expressly declare that a licensed driver must be present in the front seat at all times.

In a statement, Google's self-driving car unit slammed the proposed rules:

In developing vehicles that can take anyone from A to B at the push of a button, we're hoping to transform mobility for millions of people, whether by reducing the 94 percent of accidents caused by human error or bringing everyday destinations within reach of those who might otherwise be excluded by their inability to drive a car. Safety is our highest priority and primary motivator as we do this. We're gravely disappointed that California is already writing a ceiling on the potential for fully self-driving cars to help all of us who live here.

Since Google revealed its autonomous vehicle program, the Internet giant has insisted its aim is to deliver fully driverless cars. Its homemade prototype cars, which it has been testing on roads in California and Texas since this summer, were designed without steering wheels and brake pedals, but have had to include them to be on the road legally.

California's draft rules also note that drivers must pass similar certification requirements, akin to those in the testing phase now. And, if an accident happens, the driver is always at fault - another rule that flies in the face of Google's position; the company has said it would take responsibility for accident liability.

One silver lining for Google may be that the proposed regulations forbid carmakers from selling self-driving cars outright. Instead, they have to be leased, which may move autonomous cars closer to a service model, something Google would prefer.

The rules aren't set in stone. "Any of this stuff can be changed down the line," said Jaime Garza, a spokesman for the California DMV. "The regulations are in draft form and they will evolve as we get input."

Next month, the state will open up the draft regulations to comments from companies. Currently, 11 manufacturers are permitted to test self-driving cars in the state, including Google, Tesla and, as of this month, Ford.


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Google Fires Back on Proposed Self-Driving Car Rules

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...ack-proposed-self-driving-car-rules/77500484/


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Chris Urmson's Blog Post on Medium in Response

https://medium.com/@chris_urmson/th...driving-car-chapter-3-476ea9deed9a#.ssr9siq3x


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Dear Google,

F*** you.

Sincerely,

A Human who needs a job to survive.

P.S. You have enough money and power.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Hahaha Google !

didn't I post in this forum about a year ago that "self driving cars are NOT GONNA HAPPEN, as long as there will be HUMAN DRIVERS on the roads ?

HUH GOOGLE, didn't I ??

I am just a tiny little person and you employ the supersmart scientists and they did not see that coming?

Well my common sense was worth more than your harvard employees.


----------



## shpana69 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Dear Google,
> 
> F*** you.
> 
> ...


UBER FU for stilling money from real taxi drivers, on behalf of your unprofessional clowns


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

They lack advanced logic that CAUSES accidents. On a two lane road with no passing lines? Drop a rock in front of the self driving car. It will NOT go around it, won't back up or steer off the road. It has to be towed. They will not keep up with the flow of traffic if that involves speeding and many other problems that cause accidents.


----------

